# dry tape banjo



## bizzkitt (Apr 2, 2008)

ok well i have been taping for a while now and have my own business (me only) but yeah i always did the corners by hand just cause thats the way i was taught at the beginning and was good and quick enough that i always did it this way, i am starting to get bigger jobs and i got a banjo, i have used them before but i can not remember how the tape fits in the banjo....the tape is supposed to enter the mud box from below and cross over center before exiting?
is that right?
thanks for your help


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry i missed your question earlier. In case you still need to know. Put the tape on the spool to run under. Then through the slot and long every side except the bottom and out the other end. Load the compound between bottom and tape. You should be ready to go. One more suggestion water down all purpose ( USG green) for taping. If you don't the mud will tear the tape and be to hard to pull.


----------



## BoB The Fixer (Jan 22, 2008)

any Picture to explain this please , coz i got a benjo and it gave me a hard messy day so i threw it in my van and i came back to pan and knife, Thanks .


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Here some good banjoing.


----------



## BoB The Fixer (Jan 22, 2008)

Grrrrr Lo0L


----------

